# Pipe Clamp Storage with Nine Inch Nails



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay somewhere I saw this method of storing pipe clamps and thought it was goofy until our furnace guy accidentally knocked over 10 of my clamps, 5 and 6 footers, off the wall standards and brackets. They all fell onto the electronic control module of our water heater.

Aside from the accident, I disliked storing the pipe clamps horizontally on those brackets. I saw this method somewhere and decided to try it. I used 2 layers of 3/4" birch veneer plywood to bridge the studs, and bored some holes for a snug fit for some masonry spiral nails, 8 inches long with polyurethane glue.

I bought 3/4" NPT iron caps, and drilled a 1/4" hole in them to which I screwed in some eye bolts.

Now I can select the clamps I need easily, and the whole works fits closer to the wall. My original idea was to simply drill 5/16" holes directly into the pipes and slide them onto the nails, but I wasn't happy with how that turned out. So I got the end caps, and it makes retrieval and return of the clamps a lot easier.

Plus I got a good resistance workout with my manual pipe die set, it's a hundred years old but still does a first class job of threading those old pipes. I salvaged them years ago as original 10 footers which I cut in half.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Yes that works nice, mine are currently all stored in a pile on a couple of brackets in the metal shop, this looks much better. If you would have drilled the tail ends 1/2" instead of 5/16", I think you would have been happier with them.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Poopie, storing them like that you can also use them as a clamp wall like some woodworkers are doing now a days.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

> It s got a good beat, and you can dance to it.
> 
> - hairy


Hairy, you are way ahead of the curve with your meatless hamburgers.

Thanks for all the kind comments! I knew I wanted vertical storage, but I could not wrap my head around those designs using PVC pipes at the bottom to stow the clamps in, like a repurposed umbrella stand.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

And I came here expecting to see how Trent Reznor stores his pipe clamps.


----------



## BuffaloBrewer (Feb 28, 2016)

I believe he designed a downward spiral so he could get the clamps closer.



> And I came here expecting to see how Trent Reznor stores his pipe clamps.
> 
> - TungOil


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Those last two comments really..*.'Hurt'*


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent
I have a few aluminium sash clamps reinforced with a wooden batten as recommended by Paul Sellers.
I will screw screw-eyes in the end.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

My umbrella stand is 30×60 on 8" wheels and will hold 105 bar clamps. So nice to wheel it over to where I am working instead of walking back and forth for each one. 
But I do like the idea for people that don't have the space.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> a snug fit for some masonry spiral nails, 8 inches long


In my day, 9 inch nails were NINE inches long <shakes>

So the premise here is that the pipes have a head like a hole, and the black iron are black as your soul?


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

> a snug fit for some masonry spiral nails, 8 inches long
> 
> In my day, 9 inch nails were NINE inches long
> 
> ...


Yeah, he gets it….


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

He'd rather die, than give you control.


----------

